# "Poor Girl :(" UPDATE!



## kenzie (Jul 26, 2009)

I hope someone here can give her a good loving home. The seller was asking $250 for her but has now dropped the price to $180 and would probably take way less. I live about 20 mins away from her and I would be happy to help out in any way that I can if someone here wants her.

http://fortsmith.craigslist.org/for/1305737241.html


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I might have a vacancy ... I lost my elderly mini schnauzer mix recently and my senior male Maltese seems sad.  But I don't know how you would get her to me. I can drive within California, but not all the way to where you are!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Probably the best thing would be to encourage the owner to turn the dog over to a rescue organization that is somewhat local, or has local fosters. A rescue organization would not pay him for the dog, but perhaps he could keep the "cage" and other supplies and sell them on craigslist separately.

I think many people would hesitate to take the dog into their home on a supposed permanent basis, especially long distance, without more verifiable information about the dog's personality and health and what her origins are. 

Does anyone know of rescue organizations to suggest in that general area? I found a list on line of Texas rescue organizations, but I know essentially nothing about them personally.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I hope someone can help her. 

It just breaks my heart to read the phrase such as "...need to get rid of her soon"

They are little lives - not something like an old shirt to be discarded...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I see the craigslist "flaggers" have caused the ad to disappear. I hope there were some caring, ethical responses before that happened.


----------

